# Setting up with a local doctor in portugal



## covais (Jul 24, 2011)

I am due to move out to portugal in the summer. How do I set up with a local doctor - do we have to go to the nearest or can we go to our nearest town (4 miles away) and try and find someone with a little english. Can we set up on arrival (or in advance) or do we have to wait until residency is sorted. Also what do I need to do to get a repeat prescription on arrival, as I take regular medicine. Thank You


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You take your fiscal number to a centro de saude, they will give you a cartao de utente which entitles you to reduced fee healthcare, the same as a Portuguese national. You can technically enrol at any centro de saude, but you will normally find that if you go out of your area, they will send you right back.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't disagree with Silvers, but it is not proving as easy as that in all areas.

You should arrive with a UK EHIC for any temporary treatment, but UK card is void once you take out residency.

Medication again you should really have enough for say 3-4 months whilst you get sorted out, plus a UK prescription, to show to Dr.

How you register can and will depend on your circumstances, are you or your partner working, is either of you retired but not of official retirement age, or retired of official retirement age? it makes a difference on how you register not only with the Health service but Social Security.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The man with the boat is right too, but if you do get turned down by your local CdSaude, go to the main one in the nearest main town and tell them. Invariably they will send you back to the original place and by the time you get there, the main centre will have been on the phone telling them they must accept you. It happened to at least 4 of my acquaintances. Anyhoo boa sorte e boa saude.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Which Covais? if it's the one near S. C Doa, Arganil, then that is one of the areas where it isn't as straightforward, with very different interpretations used by different Centro de Saudes.

The latest being not a refusal to register someone, but without a Portuguese Social Security number refusing to give discounted prescriptions or treatments i.e the price a Portuguese National would pay.

As Silvers says the procedure should be 
Register your Residence then go and Register at Health Centre. You no longer get a Card but a A4 sheet of paper with your details, Utente number, hospital doctor etc.

If either of your are of official retirement age 60 or 65, you need form S1 or old E121 from UK,
Register your residence
Register S1 at your *Regional* Social Security office
then Register with your local Centro de Saude. 

In the meantime you use UK EHIC for any treatment.


----------



## covais (Jul 24, 2011)

*Setting up with a local doctor in Portugal*

Thanks Canoeman/Silvers - the Covais is the one near Figueiro dos Vinhos. My wife will be officially retired. Neither of us will be working. Any local knowledge from anyone out there would be appreciated.




canoeman said:


> Which Covais? if it's the one near S. C Doa, Arganil, then that is one of the areas where it isn't as straightforward, with very different interpretations used by different Centro de Saudes.
> 
> The latest being not a refusal to register someone, but without a Portuguese Social Security number refusing to give discounted prescriptions or treatments i.e the price a Portuguese National would pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then it is really easy for you, you need to contact IPC below, they might supply forms before you leave. 
S1 for each, you are registered as a Dependent Relative on your wife's entitlement.

When you've Registered your Residence here you then take completed S1 forms, with Residences, Passports, Atestado from your Junta (proof of where you live, which you might also need to Register Residence) plus photocopies to your Regional Social Security Centre which for Figueiro dos Vinhos is in Leira, takes about a fortnight you receive your Portuguese Social Security numbers you then go to your local Centro de Saude to register.

Part of S1 returned to Newcastle who then issue you with a new UK EHIC, which is for health care in every EU country except Portugal.

I'd keep copies of S1 we had a problem with Newcastle losing one.

Just as an aside if your entitled to heating allowance claim now, you can't claim if your not a UK Resident.


International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
Phone 0191 218 1999 (Monday to Friday 8am-5pm)
Customers who receive a UK state pension can obtain an S2 (or E121) by phoning 0191 218 7777 (Monday to Friday 8am - 8pm).


----------



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Went to Social Security, last week to get a number. Very helpful lady. She little English, we little Portuguese. Had Form S1. She made a few phone calls, filled out the form, wife signed it and she printed out the Certificate with Social Security Number thereon. No waiting for two weeks. Maybe system getting better, 

RoystonB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

RoystonB said:


> Went to Social Security, last week to get a number. Very helpful lady. She little English, we little Portuguese. Had Form S1. She made a few phone calls, filled out the form, wife signed it and she printed out the Certificate with Social Security Number thereon. No waiting for two weeks. Maybe system getting better,
> 
> RoystonB


Good for, but don't think that every office or region will operate the same, it really doesn't all you need now is for Newcastle to be as efficient send you your new EHIC's.


----------



## lgs0754 (Oct 16, 2010)

My understanding is that the S1 form only provides you with free healthcare for a small amount of time (maximum 2 years) does anyone know what this means and what happens after that if you have still not reached retirement age.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

S1 is a multi purpose form, depends on how it's filled in in UK.

For a UK state pensioner it's used to register with Portuguese Social Security, for themselves and also a dependent who is not of official pension age.

For a non UK state pensioner it's used to register with Portuguese Social Security, but UK will only fund up to 2.5 years, funding with Portuguese Social Security after that is a rather grey area, with no apparent information on UK or Portuguese site

It is also used for Residents who live here but work and pay NI in the UK to register with Portuguese Social Security

The important thing seems to be to have the Social Security number. 

Anyone know a Social Security official with the knowledge to answer ?


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

canoeman said:


> S1 is a multi purpose form, depends on how it's filled in in UK.
> 
> For a UK state pensioner it's used to register with Portuguese Social Security, for themselves and also a dependent who is not of official pension age.
> 
> ...



Grey area is an understatement 

We are retiring to Portugal at the end of this year. I am 42 and the wife is 46. We will not be working in Portugal and will be living on work pensions that will be taxed in the UK.

I too have found out that i will be covered on the Portuguese health service for the first 2 years which is funded by the UK. That then brings us to the Big Fat Grey Area.

I have tried speaking to both the UK and Portuguese authorities but to no avail.

Any further help/experience on this subject would be much appreciated.

lane:


----------



## Brian-Viv (May 14, 2009)

*Setting up with local doctor in Portugal*

l love Portugal it is fantastic. Getting to see a doctor though is a nightmare. After having a very bad experience my advice is to make sure that you take a person that can speak the language . Take every piece of official paper that you can lay your hands on. They still want to see your EHIC, residency ,fiscal no., Passport and an envelope with your address on. That may not be enough because each place seems to have their own set of rules. So much for a reciprocal arrangement. All of this is just to get you passed the receptionist. 
Be prepared for long waits and people pushing in front of you. Be ready to be told to go to the local emergencia and wait your turn there, you will be seen and usually the doctors can speak English. It is very difficult to get a doctor to except you. You are constantly told, if you have any pain call an Ambulance and go to Coimbra hospital where the care is second to none. Don't think twice just do that you will get the best care and they speak our language. Of course you do need to get a doctor for meds, you can walk into any Farmacia, Pharmacy and get your meds but you will have to pay for them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds as if you are not correctly registered either with Health Service or Social Security, with new charges and tightening up on procedures it is very important that you are.

You certainly don't want to attend Urgencia for treatment basic cost is now €20, unless you've been referred by your Doctor. You mention EHIC, as your a Resident you *cannot* use a UK issued card for treatment here, and run a serious risk of being billed by UK.

So much for a reciprocal arrangement, as such I believe this is now finished since both UK and Portugal implemented the EU Social Charter.


----------



## paulstr (Nov 13, 2011)

Planning to go to Central Saude in Loulé this week. Just got residency. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

This is a private paid for service not part of the Portuguese National Health Service


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

To Covais:
We use Figueiró dos Vinhos now as we were very unhappy with Pedrógão Grande which is worse than some public health clinics in Africa and the admin personnel dreadful. Staff are pretty good, one receptionist speaks quite good English. In the mornings it is rather frenetic but you will be seen eventually. Better to have some Portuguese although some of the doctors do speak English. They really appreciate people who make the effort.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's another vote for the Figueiro Dos Vinhos Centre & if it's of use, the lady who speaks the best English is Gracinda & she's very helpful indeed. 

I agree with Maggy the centre is a bit chaotic in the mornings so a good idea to take a book along to keep you entertained while you wait.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Friends have a similar problem with Centre de Suade, they have tried to move to a different one but have been told you can only register at the Centre for their Parish or Junta not a different areas one.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I am early retired on an occupational pension. Tried to get registered here with Doctor in Algarve, to no avail. they laughed at me in the Social Security Office and scorned me in the Health Centre! I am going to have to register as a Trabhalador Independente, which I probably have to do for other reasons anyway and then I should get one...although obviously have to pay. I have paid 35 years or so in England but been told there is no longer a reciprocal agreement for people in my position.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Officially depending on your UK NI Contributions UK must pay up to 2.5 years towards S/S here unless your working one way or another and paying S/S here


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure I mentioned this before but as your husband is self employed S/S or Health service can't refuse to register you


----------

